

Easier UI Reasoning with Unidirectional Dataflow and Immutable Data - swannodette
http://open.bekk.no/easier-reasoning-with-unidirectional-dataflow-and-immutable-data

======
swah
Meta: I trust you much more than I trust the author, so it would make much
sense to me if you would write a line about the article before linking it, in
the style of early tumblelogs/anarchaia ;) I guess that's Twitter now?

Of course that would imply more work to you, which isn't good... I'm just
rambling.

I also have to consider if you're submitting this "ironically" (say, look at
the great efforts this guy went through to avoid using Clojurescript). So now
I will have to open your Twitter account, go past a few days searching if you
have also linked this post with your take on it!

Oh, the confusion!

